# Engineering Economy



## rg1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Can someone throw light on what is the depth of Engineering economy problems in PE. In NCEES-2011 question set,  there is no problem on this. Is it similar to FE exam?


----------



## TNPE (Jul 9, 2017)

Yes, similar to FE.  From my experience, it was very straightforward.


----------



## rg1 (Jul 9, 2017)

TNPE said:


> Yes, similar to FE.  From my experience, it was very straightforward.


Thanks


----------



## BigWheel (Jul 10, 2017)

HA! I thought the FE Engineering Economics was more comprehensive, while the the PE was much simpler.

If you did well on the FE Engineering Economics problems, you'll have no trouble with the PE.


----------



## rg1 (Jul 10, 2017)

BigWheel said:


> HA! I thought the FE Engineering Economics was more comprehensive, while the the PE was much simpler.
> 
> If you did well on the FE Engineering Economics problems, you'll have no trouble with the PE.


Lol. I am a case of FE waiver.  Anyways Thanks. 28 years out of college now.


----------



## BigWheel (Jul 11, 2017)

rg1 said:


> Lol. I am a case of FE waiver.  Anyways Thanks. 28 years out of college now.


I'm not trying to give anything away - I'm just trying to say that Engineering Economy questions on the PE are kind of "softball" questions compared to the FE exam where they were wanting to make sure you understood the underlying principles of "Engineering Economics."

I don't know how to speak to your specific experience, as you're an examinee who is trying to figure out where to spend your valuable study time, but I would say if you think you could pass an FE-type style of Engineering Economics question, then I think you could pass a PE-style type of Engineering Economic question. The FE is looking to make sure you understand the underlying principles while the PE is looking to ensure that you understand _how _the underlying principles can be used to make something beneficial to society...

Does this make sense?


----------



## TNPE (Jul 11, 2017)

Agree.  The questions are proverbial softballs that should be knocked out of the park.  Not to say it's completely out of the realm of possibilities that they will not make you use your noggin', but you shouldn't struggle with them if you understand what they're asking for (present worth, future worth, cash flows, etc.).


----------



## rg1 (Jul 11, 2017)

BigWheel said:


> I'm not trying to give anything away - I'm just trying to say that Engineering Economy questions on the PE are kind of "softball" questions compared to the FE exam where they were wanting to make sure you understood the underlying principles of "Engineering Economics."
> 
> I don't know how to speak to your specific experience, as you're an examinee who is trying to figure out where to spend your valuable study time, but I would say if you think you could pass an FE-type style of Engineering Economics question, then I think you could pass a PE-style type of Engineering Economic question. The FE is looking to make sure you understand the underlying principles while the PE is looking to ensure that you understand _how _the underlying principles can be used to make something beneficial to society...
> 
> Does this make sense?


Thanks a lot. The input given by both of you @TNPE and @BigWheel and many others has always been a great help. This forum is really helpful.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 11, 2017)

rg1 said:


> and many others has always been a great help. This forum is really helpful.


Just keep us in mind when it comes time for donations. :thumbs:


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi @rg1

If you need extra Engineering Economics practice, you are more than welcome to study off of the engineering economics chapter module dedicated to it in our free course that is available to engineerboards.com members at:

Electrical PE Review - Free Course

Feel free to ask any questions, I also teach university seminars in Engineering Economics to help students prepare for their exams so I am very familiar with the subject.


----------

